# classical composer that were in a doomsday cult like aum shirokyo in japan?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*classical composer that were in a doomsday cult like aum shirukyo in japan?*

I have strange request but what about it?

:tiphat:


----------



## Magnum Miserium (Aug 15, 2016)

Well Wagner sort of invented his own pretty successful doomsday cult so


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I can see this going downhill pretty quickly. I like to refer to this as the Wagner corollary of Godwin's Rule.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

It occurs to me that cults usually don't allow members any individualism, so not the best place for a composer to be original. He'd have to compose cult hymns or shut up. and thus, off the top of my head I cannot think of any composers who were seriously into cults. But many were devoutly religious or had a mystical bent; Bach and Scriabin come to mind.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Not exactly a cult, but Alexander Scriabin thought his work Mysterium would bring about the end of the world.


----------



## Dharma66 (Apr 4, 2017)

I accidentally heard some Justin Bieber, and I thought it was the end of the world, if that counts...


----------

